# Best Number Plates seen:



## Niko

What plates you lot seen and on what car? Any funny ones? or just "blooming-ell-that-plates-expensive"?

so far, saw some nice ones,

Sloan Street: Green TTC with plate: AU01, and the "0" was shaped a bit and looked "AUDI" very nice.

Park Lane: on a RR Phantom "5IR" lol now thats is what i am talking about.

Also saw N1KOS on a polo, who i chased to ask to sell, no deal! but that looked good too.

What you lot saw?

niko


----------



## DW225

Just up the road from my parents house there's often a Fiat Bravo in a nice metallic pea green colour :roll: that has a number plate which would be most suited to a certain forum member....it's even mis-spaced appropriately.....

*P13 TT*

I've been meaning to get a pic to post on here!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

not seen it but TO55ERS wpould be a great one :lol: :lol:


----------



## Niko

YELLOW_TT said:


> not seen it but TO55ERS wpould be a great one :lol: :lol:


aint that the one they use for the cars carrying forign dignitaries, i am sure i saw that on the one when Bush was here :wink:

i think the DVLA block some plates.

Any others cool plates?

niko


----------



## Johnnywb

Seen S1NGH on a RR Phantom, seen in Trafalgar Sq

Also R08BIE again on a Phantom in Davies Street, W1, regularly outside Cipriani restuarant

Saw J4MES on an RS4 i think it was, near Parsons Green

DVLA banned J1HAD, not sure about any others tho.


----------



## thejepster

PEN 15  on a Merc SL350 about 15yrs ago at Oulton Park :lol:

*edit: it's now on a Merc ML270!*
**2nd edit: just found out that my ideal reg is on a silver TVR Tamora... now when those 6 numbers come up.... :roll: **


----------



## Niko

Johnnywb said:


> Seen S1NGH on a RR Phantom, seen in Trafalgar Sq
> 
> Also R08BIE again on a Phantom in Davies Street, W1, regularly outside Cipriani restuarant
> 
> Saw J4MES on an RS4 i think it was, near Parsons Green
> 
> DVLA banned J1HAD, not sure about any others tho.


ro88ie is always out, he looks about late 30's tho, always around St. john wood!

Saw bo05ted on a nissan 350z. was "cool" but kinda wore off, not amazing per se.

niko


----------



## Kell

Johnnywb said:


> Seen S1NGH on a RR Phantom, seen in Trafalgar Sq
> 
> Also R08BIE again on a Phantom in Davies Street, W1, regularly outside Cipriani restuarant
> 
> Saw J4MES on an RS4 i think it was, near Parsons Green
> 
> DVLA banned J1HAD, not sure about any others tho.


Used to see J4MES on a Porker around Brentford.

Best actual spot was a TVR nr Notting Hill that had G 5POT on it. (Though it couldn't belong to a bloke as he'd never find it again.)

One I did hear of but haven't seen myself is two Rolls Royces parked together with

*NOT 1* and *BUT 2* on the plates.

:roll:

I did also check to see if *CUN7* was ever released and it has been. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Dr_Parmar

Kell said:


> Johnnywb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seen S1NGH on a RR Phantom, seen in Trafalgar Sq
> 
> Also R08BIE again on a Phantom in Davies Street, W1, regularly outside Cipriani restuarant
> 
> Saw J4MES on an RS4 i think it was, near Parsons Green
> 
> DVLA banned J1HAD, not sure about any others tho.
> 
> 
> 
> Used to see J4MES on a Porker around Brentford.
> 
> Best actual spot was a TVR nr Notting Hill that had G 5POT on it. (Though it couldn't belong to a bloke as he'd never find it again.)
> 
> One I did hear of but haven't seen myself is two Rolls Royces parked together with
> 
> *NOT 1* and *BUT 2* on the plates.
> 
> :roll:
> 
> I did also check to see if *CUN7* was ever released and it has been. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

ive seen that porker J4MES

ive seen 999 DR on a red ferrari 355

have seen HOP IN on a BMW

ummm so many, cant remember!


----------



## jonah

My in laws used to have

ON A 911 and were on various 911 Turbo's


----------



## QuackingPlums

I've seen at least two Lambourghinis with variations of L4MBO (plus or minus extra digits) around Chelsea...


----------



## TTonyTT

I saw:

*ONE 23*

on a car in the Lakes several years ago. It was such an ordinary car (maybe a Polo or something) that I can't even remember what the make/model was ... but the plate stuck in my memory.

I thought:

*AUD 17T *

was quite neat too. In the DVLA's last auction, went for about Â£6k I think.

What's the site where you can track the car (make/model) that a plate is registered to?


----------



## thejepster

It's on the RAC site...Tony.

Rich


----------



## TTonyTT

thejepster said:


> It's on the RAC site...Tony.
> 
> Rich


Thanks [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Dotti

GOD1 on a Range Rover. They guy owns the golf course opposite my house.

But the best numberplate to top it all is MINE!  8)


----------



## TTonyTT

Dotti said:


> But the best numberplate to top it all is MINE!  8)


*T4 RTY ?*

:-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Spotted Black Bentley Conti in Glasgow last night. Fugly woman driving

M1 WYN must have been off to try her luck at the bingo again

Dave


----------



## The Silver Surfer

Dr_Parmar said:


> ive seen that porker J4MES
> 
> ive seen 999 DR on a red ferrari 355
> 
> *have seen HOP IN on a BMW*
> 
> ummm so many, cant remember!


I used to regularly see HOP 1N in the Glasgow area.

Really like it.


----------



## The Silver Surfer

IIRC, Glasgow City Council has G0 on the Lord Provost's Daimler.


----------



## mighTy Tee

VOM 10T - I used to see a lot which meant that VOM 1T probably was.

Also OHT 1M spaced OH T1M used to be around Weston Super Mare

Best one though I have seen twice once on a Rooler the other on a Bentley is RRT 1 - Now that is my ultimate registration

8)


----------



## Johnnywb

About 10 years ago the number plates

HI5
&
HER5

were in the Times, on two mini's. Not sure where they are now tho.


----------



## The Silver Surfer

Have also seen a female driving an SLK with R1CH B. (R1 CHB)


----------



## TThriller

Tonight in Lichfield:

911 UK on a silver Carerra

A few years go:

P155 OFF on a sports bike


----------



## NaughTTy

On a TT I saw W4NT U

On a Boxster on going round Hyde Park Corner, driven by a very glammy girl (read glamour girl...possibly :roll was L4 YME - spaced L4Y ME 

Best two 'new style' reg's I've seen - YE5 1 CAN on friend's cousin's Golf, and one I nearly bought but didn't have the cash when the DVLA released it last year - UP05 EUR = U P05EUR


----------



## cuTTsy

thejepster said:


> PEN 15  on a Merc SL350 about 15yrs ago at Oulton Park :lol:
> 
> *edit: it's now on a Merc ML270!*
> **2nd edit: just found out that my ideal reg is on a silver TVR Tamora... now when those 6 numbers come up.... :roll: **


I have seen PEN 15 if I remember it was on a guys car who used or still does race trucks (mercs) can't remember his name.

Also seen SAA13 on a saab a few years ago.

Remember seeing A5 1 FLY on a cosworth Escort.


----------



## steveh

Not funny but I saw 'VW 1' on a VW Touareg on the M25. That can't have been cheap.


----------



## BorderFox

Does anyone know if its possible to trace wether or not a reg has been issued and if it has how to trace it. The reg I am after is A17 DUN, to look like AN DUN.


----------



## Dotti

This link may get you started :-

http://www.dvla-som.co.uk/home/en/Searc ... earch.y=18


----------



## kite

PEN 15 did belong to Steve Parish.
CO 51 CAN on a Cayenne spaced to read COS 1 CAN


----------



## Nem

I keep looking at...

*N6 MTT*










Nick


----------



## cuTTsy

kite said:


> PEN 15 did belong to Steve Parish.
> CO 51 CAN on a Cayenne spaced to read COS 1 CAN


that's the name...


----------



## Nem

I did like these at I saw at the Gumball this year, owned by the same person I was told...



















And this one...










Nick


----------



## Niko

cuTTsy said:


> thejepster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also seen SAA13 on a saab a few years ago.
> 
> Remember seeing A5 1 FLY on a cosworth Escort.
Click to expand...

saw that recently in north west london! was on a silver drop top saab?

Also saw Co5 1 Can = Cos I Can which i thought was arrogant but good.

niko


----------



## tt_s_line

Hi All,

I have:

*BA51 CKA*

Moved around a bit & you have

*BA51C KA*

Anyone fancy buying it?


----------



## mike_bailey

Saw K90 RGY on the A40 at Greenford a few years ago.


----------



## Loz180

My old Dentist Had GUM 1T

I have seen FUC 1T on an old flat nose 911

PEN 1S belongs to Steve Parish, Barry Sheenes old racing mate. He is a sports presenter now but still known for his outragous sense of humour.

K1NGS is regularly offered for Sale in the Sunday Times

K4HNS is rather smart too.

Seen 411OYS on a Diabolo in Bradford.

Out here plates are popular too.

N3 on and M3 BMW The THai alphabet doesn't have an M in it.


----------



## Widget

My nearest BMW dealer owns M3 BMW. Last time I saw it they had it on a demo CSL. I said I'd give them Â£60k with the plate. To which they replied, "but we were offered Â£50k for the plate alone last week".

As far as a car plate as opposed to a name plate goes, that's as good as they get, isn't it?


----------



## NaughTTy

Widget said:


> My nearest BMW dealer owns M3 BMW. Last time I saw it they had it on a demo CSL. I said I'd give them Â£60k with the plate. To which they replied, "but we were offered Â£50k for the plate alone last week".
> 
> As far as a car plate as opposed to a name plate goes, that's as good as they get, isn't it?


Used to be a TVR 420S in Esher with the plate TVR 420S but you're right M3 BMW is probably more desireable in this instance.


----------



## renton72

thejepster said:


> PEN 15  on a Merc SL350 about 15yrs ago at Oulton Park :lol:
> 
> *edit: it's now on a Merc ML270!*
> **2nd edit: just found out that my ideal reg is on a silver TVR Tamora... now when those 6 numbers come up.... :roll: **


A merc that i used to see around the Billericay area had the plate PEN 1S


----------



## kwaTTro

seen TOY5 on an old skool american thing,

also seen MAG1C on paul daniels' rolls apparently,

1 OZ - on a fezza i think

B13 BYE - on a Golf years ago

seen loads more - will update when i remember


----------



## bluettone

A couple that live round the corner from me have his 'n hers plates:

A11 LEG
A11 GOB

on their respective cars, which always makes me smile.

I also regularly see H15 TOY around (on a Range Rover I think)

Marco


----------



## Kell

I've also seen MED1C around paddington.

And I believe Tarby had COM1C on his car. But is facing prosecution from the trade descriptions people. 

I also saw a collection of letters and numbers messed about with to say BAD BOY on a Ferarri also in Paddington, but I don't remember the exact make up (most likely canditate is BAD 130Y (but it could have been BAD 80Y, B40 BOY etc). All I remember is that it required a leap of imagination).


----------



## The Silver Surfer

Saw a Vauxhall Carlton in Glasgow some years ago with SHE 15 6Y.

Also recently saw a Maserati Quattraporte recently with SOO 510W. (Or something to that affect)


----------



## TSCN

Do quite a bit of work in Boston (UK) and there is a RangeRover Sport going about with B057ON or something exactly like that. Looks really smart, not sure why you would want to show off about Boston though. I think, and I maybe wrong, but I think it's something to do with the football club.

Tom


----------



## Hannibal

Steve Parish is the owner of PEN15 (PEN1S has never been issued)

I saw a white 3 series soft top in Eccles a few years ago with M1NGE

And at Silverstone this year I saw this beauty parked next to me....RE03NZO










H


----------



## Niko

Loz180 said:


> K1NGS is regularly offered for Sale in the Sunday Times


was under the impression that this was bought by the sultan and didnt think he needed a spare Â£200 odd K

niko


----------



## head_ed

The one I saw on a Diablo last week.

'L14 MBO'


----------



## thejepster

Widget said:


> My nearest BMW dealer owns M3 BMW. Last time I saw it they had it on a demo CSL. I said I'd give them Â£60k with the plate. To which they replied, "but we were offered Â£50k for the plate alone last week".
> 
> As far as a car plate as opposed to a name plate goes, that's as good as they get, isn't it?


The local BM dealer in Swansea has 1 2 OWN on a 645i Cab...


----------



## Steve_Mc

There is a house just off the Chelsea Embankment near Cheyne Walk, which has a double garage / driveway. Usually parked there are a Bentley and a DB9. Registration plates:

2B
NOT2B


----------



## j600.com

saw J600.COM this morning outside my house 

(ok its nowhere near as good as these but hey you get what you pay for!)


----------



## TSCN

Where do you stand law wise on the "."?


----------



## BorderFox

There is a DB9 in Dublin with the registration 06 D89.


----------



## NaughTTy

There used to be a surgeon at a hospital near here that had 1 URT :lol:

the guy that used to own the Rover dealership in Aylesbury had R1 - bet there's a rich R1 owner that would love that one!

Years ago, I remember seeing HRH 2 but it's not owned by the Royal Family. Also a few years ago saw D1ODE - apparently he was the big cheese at a large electronics firm in Hemel Hempstead.

A friend of mine had L100 BRA on his Dax Cobra spaced and screw covered to look like L1 COBRA (H100 BRA was taken unfortunately)


----------



## Loz180

Steve_Mc said:


> There is a house just off the Chelsea Embankment near Cheyne Walk, which has a double garage / driveway. Usually parked there are a Bentley and a DB9. Registration plates:
> 
> 2B
> NOT2B


Now that is the question!
....nobler in the mind to suffer the slings and arrows of outragous furtune...? In this case, Horatio! It is!


----------



## HighTT

Johnnywb said:


> About 10 years ago the number plates
> 
> HI5
> &
> HER5
> 
> were in the Times, on two mini's. Not sure where they are now tho.


They belong to Judge Jules and his wife, as do 
5AD and H4PPY :lol: :lol:


----------



## BreTT

I saw S1NEP a while ago - did a double take when I saw it in my mirror...then laughed a lot!


----------



## W7 PMC

Local chip shop owner (bird) has D81 TCH on her car was on her Evo now has a Z350.

It's in special lettering & spaced to read D BITCH. I kinda like that one.

On old pal of mine from many years ago had FU2 on his BMW 7 Series. He sold it at auction for around Â£150K which up until this year i believe was the record sum paid for a plate although i could be wrong. Just know he only paid about Â£900 for it & sold less than 2 yrs later for the Â£150K when plates became big business.

He also ran some of the very 1st 0898 lines (bit of a dodgy bloke really).


----------



## The Silver Surfer

BreTT said:


> I saw S1NEP a while ago - did a double take when I saw it in my mirror...then laughed a lot!


  :lol:


----------



## Niko

just saw 2 V on another RR phantom and also LOV 1T on a Ranger rover

niko


----------



## johnnyboy

1 Put on a black Range Rover in Glasgow


----------



## Loz180

I Had P6 4 6OLF on a Merc E220 Cabriolet back in the good old days...


----------



## NaughTTy

Saw K1OSK on a Range Rover Sport this morning


----------



## Widget

My brother has a good plate on his TT


----------



## il padrino

Lots of plates that weren't aftermarket jobbies in the Kettering area which went KN03***, appropriately they always seemed to be on a white van, curiously the drivers took it as an instruction to drive like one.

Strange but true.

PS I don't live in Kettering.


----------



## silkman

What happened to L8 0RGY ?


----------



## NaughTTy

silkman said:


> What happened to L8 0RGY ?


Got a driving ban and sold his car. Not seen him on here for ages :?


----------



## bristewart

Can remember seeing the following:

N1C ME (Porsche)
G 5POT (TVR, as mentioned already on this thread)
S41NTS (Ferrari 360, near Southampton FC)
TT02 HOT (silver TTR)


----------



## Kell

The Silver Surfer said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw S1NEP a while ago - did a double take when I saw it in my mirror...then laughed a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

Reminded me of this one...

(Bear with me) My wife's Aunty's Husband's mother (Simone) has ENOMIS on her car (she's a yank - actually, that's not true, she's French, but lives in the States) and it reads her name backwards. She got it because SIMONE was already gone, but it has been said before that it's also relavent because she has ENO'MIS t*ts.

Also, one of the ex-pats we holidayed with whilst there has BOLLOX (or BOLLOCKS (not sure how many letters you're allowed)) on his SUV.


----------



## saint

> S41NTS


You spotted me! :roll:


----------



## j600.com

TSCN said:


> Where do you stand law wise on the "."?


no doubt illegal, been pulled twice. once for speeding and he wasnt bothered about the dot he said traffic police could be "wankers about it" but he "wasnt arsed" he was sound actually (well apart from giving me a ticket). The second time i actually got pulled for having white LEDS as my number plate lights (cheers wak   ) didnt know they were against the law?? anyway he said while im at it that plate doesnt look right, you dont see a dot on my plate do you (this guy was a wanker) and then he started giving the car a good look over looking at the LED sidelights and getting me to put lights on off and checking stuff, just at that his walkie talkie went and he said "its your lucky day son" and off he drove. no doubt somewhere else there was something more serious like a guy on his phone or someone not wearing a seatbelt.


----------



## NaughTTy

j600.com said:


> TSCN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you stand law wise on the "."?
> 
> 
> 
> no doubt illegal, been pulled twice. once for speeding and he wasnt bothered about the dot he said traffic police could be "wankers about it" but he "wasnt arsed" he was sound actually (well apart from giving me a ticket). The second time i actually got pulled for having white LEDS as my number plate lights (cheers wak   ) didnt know they were against the law?? anyway he said while im at it that plate doesnt look right, you dont see a dot on my plate do you (this guy was a wanker) and then he started giving the car a good look over looking at the LED sidelights and getting me to put lights on off and checking stuff, just at that his walkie talkie went and he said "its your lucky day son" and off he drove. no doubt somewhere else there was something more serious like a guy on his phone or someone not wearing a seatbelt.
Click to expand...

Can't see how LED number plate lights can be illegal but he would have to have been pretty sharp to spot them. I reckon he pulled you just to have a go :?


----------



## citrix20

See *M16 SPY* on an new M5. was driving around St Tropez but was a UK car.

*RED 007* on a 360 modenna in Monaco


----------



## DXN

LAM 80 on one!


----------



## SoTTonSoph

Not the best one I've seen, but I saw an interesting one today on a Z3..

W111 1 D0

"Will I Do" I guess was the implied meaning!


----------



## LakesTTer

Bloke lives in Windermere, drives a Range Rover, his is W3 PON. I think he's an arms dealer  . There's a big Merc parks outside Zuma in Knightsbridge, wearing ONE 2 ONE. Could be a hooker or a pschycologist


----------



## jampott

LakesTTer said:


> Bloke lives in Windermere, drives a Range Rover, his is W3 PON. I think he's an arms dealer  . There's a big Merc parks outside Zuma in Knightsbridge, wearing ONE 2 ONE. Could be a hooker or a pschycologist


Or a T Mobile director... :lol:


----------



## LakesTTer

jampott said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bloke lives in Windermere, drives a Range Rover, his is W3 PON. I think he's an arms dealer  . There's a big Merc parks outside Zuma in Knightsbridge, wearing ONE 2 ONE. Could be a hooker or a pschycologist
> 
> 
> 
> Or a T Mobile director... :lol:
Click to expand...

There's a mobile phone shop just around the corner, you could be onto something


----------



## John C

Saw Jason Plato's parents Merc S Class whilst staying in a Travel Inn close to Croft last year on a BTCC weekend with P1ATO on it.

Jason's car was parked outside our bedroom window all night!


----------



## saint

jacTT225 said:


> Saw Jason Plato's parents Merc S Class whilst staying in a Travel Inn close to Croft last year on a BTCC weekend with P1ATO on it.
> 
> Jason's car was parked outside our bedroom window all night!


And where was he parked?


----------



## Naresh

Saw *2 5LO* on a Porsche 911 GT2

Seen *T11E MD* (with a screw between the 1's) on a New Bentley Coupe

And just saw a nice 350Z with the plate *BO05TED*


----------



## jtr63

cuTTsy said:


> Also seen SAA13 on a saab a few years ago


5 AAB is on a Saab around Cambridge

J


----------



## baynesey

I see *T4 STY *most mornings going to work, it's on a Purple Mini Cooper Convertible


----------



## scott-tt225

Dont know if anybody has seen this one around, thought it was quite good:

P155 OFF

That is what the driver must think to the local constabulary.

LOL


----------



## Kell

I was just trying to see if the P155 OFF one was issued (I suspect not as the DVLA were a lot more canny at that point) and I saw this on Reg transfers...










Clears up the PEN 15/ PEN 1 S debate a little


----------



## Old Bird

NaughTTy said:


> Saw K1OSK on a Range Rover Sport this morning


Hi NaughTTy:

That was me in my Hubbies car-been to see Robbie Williams in Milton Keynes!!!!

(It's a Discovery,not a Range Rover Sport)

Jackie


----------



## jampott

Old Bird said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw K1OSK on a Range Rover Sport this morning
> 
> 
> 
> Hi NaughTTy:
> 
> That was me in my Hubbies car-been to see Robbie Williams in Milton Keynes!!!!
> 
> (It's a Discovery,not a Range Rover Sport)
> 
> Jackie
Click to expand...

I used to see that reg when I was in Cardiff... regularly too, so must have been parked / driven nr to where I used to live. Did it used to be on a Freelander or something, as that rings a bell?


----------



## NaughTTy

Old Bird said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw K1OSK on a Range Rover Sport this morning
> 
> 
> 
> Hi NaughTTy:
> 
> That was me in my Hubbies car-been to see Robbie Williams in Milton Keynes!!!!
> 
> (It's a Discovery,not a Range Rover Sport)
> 
> Jackie
Click to expand...

Spooky 

Apologies for mistaking the car  Passed you on a bend and just noticed the reg. :wink:

What's the significance of the plate, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Old Bird

Hi Jampott

It did used to be on a Freelander (green one, then a blue one!). Do you rememer where you used to see the car parked?

NaughTTy

Myself and hubbie are newsagents and the first shop we bought was called The Kiosk. Bought the reg about 10 years ago. Sold that shop now but still have one called the Newskiosk.
Still looking for K10 SKS to buy...
Have to settle with K1OSX, which i have on my car at the mo :?

Jackie


----------



## John C

saint said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw Jason Plato's parents Merc S Class whilst staying in a Travel Inn close to Croft last year on a BTCC weekend with P1ATO on it.
> 
> Jason's car was parked outside our bedroom window all night!
> 
> 
> 
> And where was he parked?
Click to expand...

here










and here


----------



## jampott

Old Bird said:


> Hi Jampott
> 
> It did used to be on a Freelander (green one, then a blue one!). Do you rememer where you used to see the car parked?
> 
> NaughTTy
> 
> Myself and hubbie are newsagents and the first shop we bought was called The Kiosk. Bought the reg about 10 years ago. Sold that shop now but still have one called the Newskiosk.
> Still looking for K10 SKS to buy...
> Have to settle with K1OSX, which i have on my car at the mo :?
> 
> Jackie


What a memory... I haven't been in Cardiff for 2 years, and had no reason to even commit the plate to memory... :lol: :lol:

I think I would remember the location eventually, but I can't quite place it at the moment... but recalling the plate was enough, surely! :-*


----------



## Old Bird

jampott said:


> Old Bird said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jampott
> 
> It did used to be on a Freelander (green one, then a blue one!). Do you rememer where you used to see the car parked?
> 
> NaughTTy
> 
> Myself and hubbie are newsagents and the first shop we bought was called The Kiosk. Bought the reg about 10 years ago. Sold that shop now but still have one called the Newskiosk.
> Still looking for K10 SKS to buy...
> Have to settle with K1OSX, which i have on my car at the mo :?
> 
> Jackie
> 
> 
> 
> What a memory... I haven't been in Cardiff for 2 years, and had no reason to even commit the plate to memory... :lol: :lol:
> 
> I think I would remember the location eventually, but I can't quite place it at the moment... but recalling the plate was enough, surely! :-*
Click to expand...

Jampott

Wot a great memory you have...you did better than I would have. Doubt if i'd even have remembered what part of the country I saw it in!


----------



## Nick_TT

I'm sure I saw N1C ME on the back of a black Porsche Boxster some years ago.


----------



## Dotti

MOPSEY on a Range Rover and K15 MEE on a red TT Roadster both seen today in my town 8)


----------



## NewBeetlePaul

Here are a few of mine...









I am a lighting engineer...









Its a 1303S









and it is a '72 









The New Bug - Vee Dub!









My camper is the J99 - my pal owns the identical K99 T4 

I have a couple of others including P900 BUG which isnt on any car at the moment


----------



## steveh

Thought I'd resurrect this thread as I saw the ultimate (for this forum at least) plate on a chauffeur-driven black Merc SEL in the Edgware Road last week:
*
1 TT*


----------



## ObiWan

Saw Astin Martin DB9 in Wilmslow on Sunday AA55TIN


----------



## Kell

I remember this:










My mate has V333 DUB which he did have on his Golf. Now he's got an A4 and a Corsa though, so it's on retention.


----------



## NaughTTy

ObiWan said:


> Saw Astin Martin DB9 in Wilmslow on Sunday AA55TIN


But it's an *Aston* Martin - Bloomin' Jeremy Clarkson calls them Astins and it drives me mad whenever I hear him say it :roll: :?


----------



## ObiWan

NaughTTy said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw Astin Martin DB9 in Wilmslow on Sunday AA55TIN
> 
> 
> 
> But it's an *Aston* Martin - Bloomin' Jeremy Clarkson calls them Astins and it drives me mad whenever I hear him say it :roll: :?
Click to expand...

Sorry Mr Paul......... I will now go and sit in a dark room for 5 hours and watch nothing other than Vroom Vroom as my punishment for dropping my "o" s 

Sue just confirmed it was AA55TON as well........... no cake for me tonight


----------



## Karcsi

Never seen it.

T13 VOM

Ironically, it's on a 1999 Polo 1.4L, according to the RAC site.


----------



## Kell

ObiWan said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw Astin Martin DB9 in Wilmslow on Sunday AA55TIN
> 
> 
> 
> But it's an *Aston* Martin - Bloomin' Jeremy Clarkson calls them Astins and it drives me mad whenever I hear him say it :roll: :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Mr Paul......... I will now go and sit in a dark room for 5 hours and watch nothing other than Vroom Vroom as my punishment for dropping my "o" s
> 
> Sue just confirmed it was AA55TON as well........... no cake for me tonight
Click to expand...

Couldn't have been AA55TIN anyway as they don't issue plates with I in them over here.


----------



## ObiWan

Kell said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw Astin Martin DB9 in Wilmslow on Sunday AA55TIN
> 
> 
> 
> But it's an *Aston* Martin - Bloomin' Jeremy Clarkson calls them Astins and it drives me mad whenever I hear him say it :roll: :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Mr Paul......... I will now go and sit in a dark room for 5 hours and watch nothing other than Vroom Vroom as my punishment for dropping my "o" s
> 
> Sue just confirmed it was AA55TON as well........... no cake for me tonight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Couldn't have been AA55TIN anyway as they don't issue plates with I in them over here.
Click to expand...

I was driving  , I will get Sue to take a picture next time


----------



## garyc

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Spotted Black Bentley Conti in Glasgow last night. Fugly woman driving
> 
> M1 WYN must have been off to try her luck at the bingo again
> 
> Dave


...or to meet her boyfriend called Wayne.


----------



## garyc

Oh and mine was TUR 80 on a red 911 Turbo in the early 80s.

I don't really dig personal plates (BTW they are all personal since they are unique), but an acquaintance had B16 EGO on his 993 Turbo S, which was sort of amusing and ironically true.

I did try for W4 NKR for my RS4...


----------



## Scott2k21

*S6GTT*........mine, all mine 

......to be honest this font style doesn't do it much justice and it looks much better 'in the flesh' with the standard font style....and all for the princeley sum of Â£249 8)

Cheers
S6GTT.....I mean Scott :roll:


----------



## Scott2k21

my girlfriend saw S60TTY on a BMW down in London a few months back

......I never saw it......was too busy concentrating on my first London driving experience


----------



## TTotal

Mr and Mrs JampoTT PM'd me to say that T70 TAL was on eBay, a few quid later  , the rest is history


----------



## NaughTTy

garyc said:


> Oh and mine was TUR 80 on a red 911 Turbo in the early 80s.
> 
> I don't really dig personal plates (BTW they are all personal since they are unique), but an acquaintance had B16 EGO on his 993 Turbo S, which was sort of amusing and ironically true.
> 
> I did try for W4 NKR for my RS4...


My old MD (John Greasley - him of GT1 championship fame and Porsche racing in general) used to have TUR80 W on his red 911 and various other Porsches following that one.

I've also seen RAW 911 several times round this area and reminded John each time as I knew he was desperate to buy it :twisted:


----------



## TTotal

Here's one from Southampton


----------



## TTotal

And also this one, his other car is also a Bentley..............


----------



## TTotal

Ian West ??????????Thought he had a new RS4 Cab


----------



## StuarTT

W7 PMC said:


> On old pal of mine from many years ago had FU2 on his BMW 7 Series. He sold it at auction for around Â£150K which up until this year i believe was the record sum paid for a plate although i could be wrong. Just know he only paid about Â£900 for it & sold less than 2 yrs later for the Â£150K when plates became big business.


I was always under the impression, although I could be wrong, that the record paid for a number plate plate was in the region of 250.000 pounds. IIRC it was paid by Rolls Royce for RR1.


----------



## StuarTT

I currently have '18562' on retention here in Luxembourg, which is my birthday and it only cost me 30 squids.


----------



## TTotal

KINGS went for Â£250k this/last year.

I have a photo somewhere of me sat on primrose yellow E type belonging to Fiona Richmond, reg was FU 2, parked under her flat in Portman Sq. 
It was early 1970's, I recall her flat was crazy (for those days) it had phone in EACH room and the bar was designed by Ringo Starr. The bedroom had real leopardskin wallpaper with the compulsory mirrored ceiling.


----------



## TTonyTT

TTotal said:


> KINGS went for Â£250k this/last year.
> 
> I have a photo somewhere of me sat on primrose yellow E type belonging to Fiona Richmond, reg was FU 2, parked under her flat in Portman Sq.
> It was early 1970's, I recall her flat was crazy (for those days) it had phone in EACH room and the bar was designed by Ringo Starr. The bedroom had real leopardskin wallpaper with the compulsory mirrored ceiling.


Now, *that's *a memory :wink:


----------



## davidg

I want that one [in Andy pipkin vioce ]

DAV 1D Â£252995

Yes it is for sale at that price    ,,


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTotal said:


> KINGS went for Â£250k this/last year.


This used to be the top price and plate but it was beaten this year only I cant remember the plate or price must be my age


----------



## jbell

The Monaro on Fifth Gear last night had DE 51 RED on it


----------



## Widget

jbell said:


> The Monaro on Fifth Gear last night had DE 51 RED on it


I saw that. Tara Palmer Tomkinson used to have that plate on her union jack emblazoned VX220.


----------



## TTotal

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> KINGS went for Â£250k this/last year.
> 
> 
> 
> This used to be the top price and plate but it was beaten this year only I cant remember the plate or price must be my age
Click to expand...

Think it was Mr Singh...about Â£375k

MR51 NGH 8)


----------



## Widget

TTotal said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> KINGS went for Â£250k this/last year.
> 
> 
> 
> This used to be the top price and plate but it was beaten this year only I cant remember the plate or price must be my age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think it was Mr Singh...about Â£375k
> 
> MR51 NGH 8)
Click to expand...

Close. MR51 NGH sold in April 2006 for Â£80k.


----------



## TTotal

Maybe it was ROY4L ?


----------



## Widget

E1 is currently up for sale for Â£500k.


----------



## TTonyTT

Widget said:


> E1 is currently up for sale for Â£500k.


But I'm open to offers


----------



## TTotal




----------



## TTotal




----------



## TTotal




----------



## TTotal




----------



## TTotal




----------



## SoTTonSoph

I saw MY 51 TTC in Southampton last week, very neat


----------



## GRANNY

B11OCK on a friends Jag


----------



## JohnDonovan

Loz180 said:


> Steve_Mc said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a house just off the Chelsea Embankment near Cheyne Walk, which has a double garage / driveway. Usually parked there are a Bentley and a DB9. Registration plates:
> 
> 2B
> NOT2B
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is the question!
> ....nobler in the mind to suffer the slings and arrows of outragous furtune...? In this case, Horatio! It is!
Click to expand...

Oddly, this has been a topic of conversation in the last couple of weeks. I've been having to drive across town to Ealing every day for a couple of weeks, and keep passing 2B and NOT 2B. Am intrigued as to who owns them. Maybe a famous thespian?

..........I SAID THESPIAN!!

.......................not ****!


----------



## stevett

Often see "*MR 69*" on a 911. :roll:


----------



## TTotal

Parked outside my office just now,

HORRID green mustang with

YE51 REE changed to read "YESIREE"

Ought to be " W4NKR" :lol:


----------



## Hilly10

A shop owner near to me has 03 must be the third reg care in Birmingham least that is what his son told me 20 years ago. Its been in the family since year dot


----------



## NaughTTy

Couple of interesting ones I saw last week:

Rush hour traffic through the centre of Aylesbury last Thursday evening - silver F430 soft top (yummy) with the reg G1GGS - Very much doubt it was Ryan :roll:

On a TTC: M80 DYU Spaced to read MBODY U. Tenuous but interesting none-the-less


----------



## dooka

m1 8ong or my bong, obviously a toker..


----------



## Dean84

This was on the Veyron at Romans in Banstead 8) :


----------

